# Pure Vita questions



## Ziggy (Mar 25, 2013)

Hi -
I am feeding Fromm Chicken A La Veg to my 1.5 year old GSD/LAB mix, Ziggy. Have not been really happy with the Fromm. I gave Ziggy a Heartguard Plus and he is now going thru a diarrhe (first it was colitis) now soft stool condition. He is on Pro Pectalin tabs and Metronidazole - apparently Ziggy did not react well to the Heartguard - I think he has problems with beef as his dog trainer made beef liver treats and he had instant diarrhea in Jan. Will switch him to Sentinel.
Anyway - my vet feeds her dogs Pure Vita - does anyone have experience with this food? I tried to get Annamaet shipped but it took 1 week from Chewy and the bag was torn. Chewy.com replaced the order but by then it was another week so I do not think having this food shipped here is a solution. Annamaet told me they have no distributor in my area of the country.

So what about Pure Vita.

Thank you.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Imo pure vita is a good brand. Same with their sister food Nutrisource. The formulas do have a higher fiber percentage than some formulas.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

They look like an ok food. I only looked at the grain frees and my biggest concern is how much of the protein is coming from peas. Pure Vita has ingredients go: meat source, pea, pea, pea, pea...nurtisource goes: meat, meat, pea, pea...

That would be my concern with that food.


----------



## SpinRetrievers (Jun 1, 2013)

lauren43 said:


> They look like an ok food. I only looked at the grain frees and my biggest concern is how much of the protein is coming from peas. Pure Vita has ingredients go: meat source, pea, pea, pea, pea...nurtisource goes: meat, meat, pea, pea...
> 
> That would be my concern with that food.


You need to get the data from the company. If you don't have the weights of each ingredient and the protein % of each ingredient you can't rely on the list of ingredients. It tells you very little along those lines.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Regardless that's a lot of peas IMO. OP feel free to contact the manufacturer if your curious of the main protein source.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

The pea content is why I don't feed this kibble. Kibbles with a heavy pea content makes my boxer have loose poo. He does better with potatoes as the filler.


----------



## Ziggy (Mar 25, 2013)

Peas - yes that could be Ziggy's problem - tried a some amount of Pure Vita and he had instant diarrhea - will keep on with the Fromm right now in light of all the recalls.

Thank you.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

I also just looked at the ash % for these formulas. They are in the 11%.


----------



## Ziggy (Mar 25, 2013)

The chicken/rice is around 9 ash - still too high imho. Am really torn on what to switch Ziggy too - right now he is eating the 4 star with Hills W/D mixed into it and he had to change. Ammamaet is a great hope on my part but there is no way to get to shipped to Las Vegas in the heat.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

You might want to try something other than chicken as the protein. Many dogs have developed a sensitivity to it. My boxer has instant loose poo and itching on anything with chicken in it. Fish works for my dogs. Read labels carefully, b/c even if the label says something else, chicken, chicken fat, chicken meal, etc. may in the ingredient list. BB is an example of this - in almost every one of their formulas, I believe.


----------



## Ziggy (Mar 25, 2013)

What do you think of Fromm Salmon a la Veg - I can buy a 5 pound bag of it tomorrow. The one store I go to is going to look into Annamaet and they also said Petcurean is a new product at their store.

Ziggy has loose stool again. Every test is negative. Am totally confused.


----------

